# Church Websites Linking to Cannon Wired



## johnny (Mar 7, 2015)

Would this raise alarm bells with any members here on the PB?

Also, does the PB know of any PCA Churches here in Australia 
that are directly and publicly speaking out against FV.

(In asking this, I do not wish to be divisive and have purposely not listed the Church)


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 9, 2015)

It wouldn't worry me to see a church website linked to Cannon Wired.

Seeing a link to CanonWired, on the other hand would be cause for concern about the discernment capacity of the persons who either made or approved the link.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 9, 2015)

Having seen many links on church websites placed there for many diverse reasons, discovering one that I found questionable on the site of a church that otherwise looked good to me would probably cause me first to ask why it was there before assuming too much.


----------



## johnny (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for your replies,

In the Churches resources page under "Books and Media" there are three links.
Cannon Press, Cannon Wired, and Matthias Media. (no other links)
They also have Doug's debate with Hitchens listed under Good News.
The Church also has the same name as DW's Church in Moscow.

Why does any of this matter?
Because there is a possibility of a merger with this Church as our Minister is retiring.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 9, 2015)

johnny said:


> Thank you for your replies,
> 
> In the Churches resources page under "Books and Media" there are three links.
> Cannon Press, Cannon Wired, and Matthias Media. (no other links)
> ...



You should be concerned about this. It is clear that they endorse Wilson's teachings, and thus are at least friendly toward the Federal Vision heresy, if they do not embrace it whole hog. Do you know if this church practices paedocommunion?

If I were you, I would encourage my elders to look into these things diligently before considering a merger.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 10, 2015)

In understanding why this is serious, I would like to provide a few links to understand the context:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/opc-federal-vision-72379/

Orthodox Presbyterian Church

http://www.opc.org/GA/justification.pdf (Scroll down to Pg. 55; the actual pages; title The Federal Vision)

Although these are OPC sites, I think reading these are beneficial.


----------



## johnny (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks again everyone I will read all the links.

Since joining PB I have been following the FV forum and was made aware of the dangers.
The discovery that a church close to us was friendly towards Mr Wilson was a shock to us.
I do not believe this church practices paedocommunion, they are well liked in the community.
They have a good rapport with the other local Presbyterian churches in the area.

Our Minister Kevin Ridley is strongly Reformed, every service we recite from the WCF.
Last year his favourite book was "Engaging with Keller" and He even preached some sermons on it.
He understands FV and is strongly opposed to it but he is leaving in three weeks.

Federal Vision seems like a gambler who never shows his full hand.
Thank you to everyone here on PB who has made us aware of this error.
I have also found Lane's website to be of great benefit (thank you greenbaggins)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2015)

johnny said:


> Federal Vision seems like a gambler who never shows his full hand.



A priceless comment.


----------

